

Ask HN: Should I invest in country top-level domains? - SomeoneAtHN

I've heard so many successful story on people selling short, single-word country top-level domain names. I just want to find out is it worthy to spend few hundred bucks into investing those domains and sell it later on. What are the success rates looked like?
======
ljf
domain squatting? at least do something with the urls...

